# New Sigma 30mm f/1.4 DC HSM available for pre-order



## sagittariansrock (Mar 13, 2013)

At B&H fo0r $ 499:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/918894-REG/sigma_30mm_f_1_4_dc_hsm.html


----------

